# UP camping and fishing



## dbutler100 (Aug 20, 2007)

Does anyone know of a good place in the UP to stay for fishing and sightseeing. We would like a cabin that sleeps 5 adults and 2 small children, preferably on a lake. We like to catch perch, pike, and walleye. Any suggestions help. We would also be open to renting someone's cabin. Thanks!


----------



## Michael Wagner (Jul 17, 2007)

Drop "tdejong302" (Todd) a line, he`s just outside of Munising. We never made it up to stay with him but his place is beautiful http://www.powellshoreslodge.com/ In Munising you are on the shores of Lk. Superior and close to many water falls, Picture Rocks & the boat cruises.
 Mike


----------



## tdejong302 (Nov 28, 2004)

Thx. for the kind words Mike. If you would like more info you can see us online at http://www.powellshoreslodge.com thx. Todd and Cindy DeJong


----------



## Ken Martin (Sep 30, 2003)

Call Brandon and they'll put you on the fish.

http://www.getawaybay.net/index.htm

Ken


----------

